# Cooling System Issues



## alyg (May 4, 2019)

I purchased a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze in 2017. Since then, it has been problem after problem, first the water pump, then radiator. It currently has 151,000 miles, automatic base model, no warranty left. In October a radiator flush and A/C recharge was performed and things seemed fine, my ac was working. I drove it to work the next day (1 hour drive about roughly 40 miles there) and the cars coolant resovoir busted and the coolant went everywhere right when i pulled into works parking lot... My temp gauge did not indicate it was overheating at all. My work (car dealership) Looked at my car and determined it has been overheating for a while and i blew a head gasket.... $3,000 later i have a used engine with 70,000 miles put into it, new starter, gasket kits, thermostat, etc. It has been about 5 months since the vehicle was worked on and now im having the same issue. My A/C has not been working for 2 months so an ac recharge was performed again, and while the recharge was being done the radiator was smoking and a hissing sound was coming from the engine/radiator area. The car will start and drive but wll start to get hot quickly, even though my gauge does not go over the middle line... I am having it towed to my work to have them look at it, but they are a Nissan dealer and are assuming it is engine again and I cannot afford another $3,000 right now. I have had a check engine light on since the new engine was put in in October and the code says "intake manifold tuning" which they say is perfectly fine but is a hard code and willl not clear. No other codes come on.. My radiator fan is NOT coming on at all. Could this be a fuse, water pump, needing a new radiator???? PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

alyg said:


> My radiator fan is NOT coming on at all.


I'd say that's your problem right there. That is, that's where I'd start. It could be as simple is the wire not being connected.
...
Where are you in Kentucky? I grew up in Elizabethtown.

Are you going to the Derby?

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alyg said:


> I purchased a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze in 2017. Since then, it has been problem after problem, first the* water pump*, then *radiator.* It currently has 151,000 miles, automatic base model, no warranty left. In October a* radiator flush and A/C recharge* was performed and things seemed fine, my ac was working.
> 
> I drove it to work the next day (1 hour drive about roughly 40 miles there) and the cars *coolant resovoir busted* and the coolant went everywhere right when i pulled into works parking lot... My* temp gauge did not indicate it was overheating* at all. My work (car dealership) Looked at my car and determined it has been overheating for a while and i *blew a head gasket*....
> 
> ...



Welcome Aboard!









Probably the sensors.

Post the codes. More info about the car - year, trim etc...

If you have them replace the water pump under the extended warranty (I am not sure of the issues having a used engine will cause), I would just go ahead and change the water outlet at the same time.

*Water Pump Recall*

*How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet*


*Cooling Fan Not Working, Coolant 260F*


*New Thermostat Failing or Sensor or Other?*


*2012 Cruze boiling coolant in reservoir.*


*New O-Ring for Surge Tank Cap*


There is a bit of controversy over this next thread, but you decide...

*1.4 ECO - Thermostat Swap - 221°F to 176°F!*







:moved: from Introductions to Gen I Power Train


----------



## alyg (May 4, 2019)

I'm from the Lexington area, and sadly when you work at a car dealer, Saturdays are a must!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## alyg (May 4, 2019)

Thank you!! IT is a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS automatic. Currently has 151,000 miles with no remaining warranty.... The code i am pulling if P2076 $7E8:engine


Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Probably the sensors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alyg said:


> Thank you!! IT is a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS automatic. Currently has 151,000 miles with no remaining warranty.... The code i am pulling if P2076 $7E8:engine




[h=2]Possible causes of P2076[/h]

Faulty Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor/Switch
Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor/Switch harness is open or shorted
Intake Manifold Tuning Valve Position Sensor/Switch circuit poor electrical connection
Faulty Intake Manifold Tuning Valve (IMTV)
Faulty Intake Manifold Runner Control (IMRC)
Faulty Powertrain Control Module (PCM)


Read more at https://www.engine-codes.com/p2076.html



As for the $7E8 code, this seems to be a software code for the reader you used. It probably does not support whatever error it really is. I would suggest using a different scanner. Maybe Autozone (although I think most can only do engine codes) or another parts store.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------

